# My Journey - Overclocking My 8350 and 7950.



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got a new system built a few days ago and I'm beginning the fun and frustrating process of overclocking it to it's limits.  I would be happy to get input from anyone w/ experience OCing the 8350 or 7950!  Also post your stable specs, benchmarks, etc. if you'd like.  

I'm going to keep a running updated 'chart' in this first post just to help keep track of progress.  Benchmarking with 3d Mark 2011 on the medium mode (can't buy that stuff right now!) and using Prime95 to quick check CPU/RAM stability, usually for 5-10 mins at a time.  

I am using the ATI Catalyst tool to simply OC the GPU and Memory clock settings and manually control the fan.  Looking for a good program to start tweaking GPU voltages, haven't done this for a couple years.  Don't remember what I used to use...

CPU is being monitored by CPU-Z, GPU by GPU-Z and system temps by HWMonitor.  CPU is being tweaked in the BIOS.  All "Test X" are 3dMark 2011 tests at medium mode.  Other tests are specified...

*Test 1* (8.9 drivers) - P6898 - G 7214 P 7417 Comb 5679

*Test 2* (9.0 drivers) - P6965 - G 7103 P 6888 Comb 6173 

*Begin GPU OC* - DEFAULT 925 /  1250 @ .950 V

*Test 1* 940/1270 - Max 61C
7230 - 7454 / 6932 / 6229

*Test 2 *965/1300 - 62C
7353 - 7631 / 6927 / 6230

*Test 3* 990/1325 - 62C
7488 - 7824 / 6924 / 6244

*Test 4* 1010/1350 - 63C
7598 - 7987 / 6916 / 6245
*
Test 5* 1075/1375 - 63
7716 - 8155 / 6924 / 6263

*Test ATI Too*l - 3:30 sec, stable 56C w/ manual 80% fan

*Test GPU Too*l - stabilized ~62 C w/ 80% fan

*Test 6* 1100/1400 - 64C
7874 - 8489 / 6736 / 6107

*Test 7* - 1110/1410
Screen lockup or monitor shutoff

Assuming gonna have to start tweaking volts now.  Pretty good boost without doing it yet...

Default CPU/RAM: 
Clock ratio: 4000MHz
Multiplyer: 20
Clock: 200
Mem Clock: 6.66
Memory: 1333
NB: 2200
CPB (boost) Ratio: 4200
HT: 2600

*Ran Prime95* - Stable @ 53 C for 20 minutes.  Small FFTs

*BEGIN CPU OC*

*Test 8 *- 1095/1395 w/ 20x205=4100MHz, 1366 RAM
8032 - 8597 / 7024 / 6288

*CPU Test 1* : x20 x 205, 1366 RAM, Prime95 5 min @ 48 degrees

*Test 9* - 20x210=4200MHz, 1399 RAM
8062 - 8597 / 7078 / 6409

*Test 10* - 20x220=4400MHz, 1466 
8138 - 8580 / 7385 / 6603

*Test 11* - 220x227=4540 MHz, 1512
3dMark BSOD at last test, code 124 (voltage)
*
Test 12* - Same as above, increased voltage from 1.425 to 1.4375
8189 - 8563 / 7585 / 6779

*Test 13* - 20x232 = 4640 (CPUz reads 4800) - 1546 RAM, 1.4625 V
8220 - 8541 / 7712 /6955

*CPU Test 2* : x20 x 232, 1546 RAM, Prime95 5 min @ ~58 degrees, max 61

*CPU Test 3*: x20 x 232, 1546 RAM, Prime95 Blend started at 3AM
Blend ended 12 PM.  Monitor unresponsive - showed only black screen with mouse pointer that didn't move.  Forced reboot.
Errors that are shown in results file upon reboot:

[Tue Dec 11 03:04:51 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.484375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 6.900125323877905e+018, expected: 6.900125323877972e+018
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4992675781, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Tue Dec 11 03:11:53 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Final result was 00000000, expected: 50F74AF0.
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

*CPU Test 4*: same clocks, Started at 12:30 PM, instant BSOD.  Codes: 101, 019, 000, 04, FFFFF880009B3180.  Tweak CPU voltage...

*CPU Test  5*: reverted back to 20x227, 1512, p95 5 min @ 55 degrees... 1 error on worker #8.
Error is shown:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."

*CPU Test 6*: 22x205, 1.425, 1366 RAM.  x9 HT and x10 NB.  Prime95 5 min - 0 errors

*CPU Test 7*: 23x200, 1.450, 1333 RAM.  Same HT/NB.  Prime95 hits 5 min @ 53 C - 0 errors

*CPU Test 8*: 23.5x200, 1.45, 1333.  Prime95 hits 5 min @ 53 C.  1 error, 100 warnings...
Errors read:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test. (repeat this error 100 times)

*CPU Test 9*: Same clocks/freqs... Prime95 hits 5 min @ 54, still running.  Max temp 62C.  One error on thread four, test stopped after 4 tests.  One error on thread 7, stopped after 24 tests.
Errors read:
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4975585938, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4985351563, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Add .020 DRAM Volts

*CPU Test 10*: 23.5x200, 1.45 V, 1333, DRAM @ 1.520 V - Prime95 hits 5 min @ 52C, no errors.  4 successful runs.

Going to begin some BF3 @ 7:30 see how these clocks hold.  Going on 40 minutes with 54 Max CPU temp and 59 max GPU temp.  

Ran BF3 for 2.5 hours on all ultra, highest temps 57 CPU, 60 GPU.  

*CPU Test 11*: Same clocks.  Prime95 Started at 10:07, running until 12:50.  Two errors in core 4 and five, same errors as usual.
Errors read:
FATAL ERROR: Final result was 00000000, expected: E91EEB5A.
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Tue Dec 11 22:18:49 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4924316406, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Let PC sit overnight w/ monitor shut off.  Turn monitor back on and "NO SIGNAL" error w/ black screen.  PC components running fine inside of my case... Have to force reboot.  GPU OC settings were disabled overnight.  Went into monitor options and disabled DDC/CI for troubleshoot #1.

ADD 12.11 BETA DRIVERS

*Test 14: *1095/1395, CPU @ 23.5x200 (4700), 1.45v, 1333 RAM @ 1.520v
8696 - 9718 / 7151 / 5938

Beta drivers added huge increase to graphics score.  From 8541 to 9718... Now I need to figure out why my CPU scores are bringing it down, and scoring even lower than my lower clocks from before!!

Revert to lower CPU clocks but higher RAM freq...

* *Test 15: *1095/1395, CPU @ 20x232, 1.4625v.  1546 RAM @ 1.51v...
8965 - 9671 / 7860 / 6708 - best test yet by far.

Only way I'm getting RAM to OC is to raise the FSB Freq and lower the multiplyer (to be able to stay around 4.7 Ghz).  The only way the RAM boots successfully is by sticking to the default multiplyer (6.66) and upping the FSB freq.

CPU Test 12: Starting Prime95 at 1:05 AM.  Clocks are 20x232 @ 1.4625v and 1546 RAm @ 1.51v.  Ran BF3 for about 3 hours with no issues prior to.  3 cores already shit out after about 10 minutes... Same old BS errors.  Test stopped at 1:22 AM... Temp got up to 65 as well which isn't chilly by any means.

CPU Test 13:  Have the CPU at stock clocks/settings as well as RAM.  Going to reboot the OC process.  No trouble running games, etc. with previous clocks but terrible stability with prime.  Prime started around 11:00 and still running good at 3:30 AM.  Shutting down prime error-free at 12:30 PM.  Highest CPU temp was 51 C over a 13.5 hour stretch.

CPU Test 14:  21x200 (4200), 1.36v. P95 Blend - 12:35 to 1:35 PM max temp 47C.  Intel BT on High - 5 passes, max 46 C/61.5W.  Intel Burn 10 passes at Very High - 47 C, 62.2 W.

CPU Test 15: 21.5x200 (4300), 1.36v.  Intel BT on Very High: 10 passes 2432 seconds, 44 C/ 62.6 W.

CPU Test 16: 22x200 (4400), 1.36v.  Intel BT on VHigh: Instant BSOD.  Error 4A.

Add volts from 1.3625 to 1.3875

CPU Test 17:  22x200 (4400), 1.3875v.  Intel BT on VHigh: BSOD after a couple passes, error 1e: "ADD MORE VCORE" according to the BSOD thread.

Increase volts.

CPU Test 18:  22x200 (4400), 1.425v.  Intel BT on VHigh: 10 passes, max 50 C, 62.1 W, 2402 seconds.

CPU Test 19: 22.5x200 (4500), 1.425v.  Intel BT on VHigh: 10 passes, max 54 C, 62.1 W, 2433 seconds.  P95 40 FFT tests for 1 hour: 0 errors, max 54 C, 60.8w.

CPU Test 20: 23x200 (4600), 1.425v.  IBT on VHigh: 3 passes, code B3 BSOD.  "Add vcore".

Add V-Core - 1.425 to 1.4375

CPU Test 21: 23x200 (4600), 1.4375v.  IBT on VHigh:  3 passes in 717 seconds, auto shutoff.  3.07, 3.07, 3.94.  50 C, 61.4 W.

Increase V-Core 1.4375 to 1.4625

Game Test: GPU OC'd and CPU = 23x200, 1.4625v.  Ran BF3 for about 1 hour.  Max 55 C CPU, 60 C GPU.

CPU Test 22: 23x200 (4600), 1.4625v.  IBT on VHigh: Failed after 6 passes.  3.07 to 1.61.  56c/62.2w.

Add volts - 1.4625 to 1.4875

CPU Test 23:  23x200 (4600), 1.4875v.  IBT on VH: 10 passes, 2375 seconds, 63C.  P95 Blend: Ran from 2:00AM to 12:30 PM - high 65 C.  Core 5 1 error after 26 tests.  Core 4 stopped after 399 tests.  Core 4 made it until 10 minutes before I ended...

Game Test 2:  Ran Far Cry 3 on all Ultra, 2x AA for literally 6 straight hours.  No issues.  High temps were: 63 CPU, 71 GPU.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 11, 2012)

It seems like my sapphire 7950 dosent like a high memory OC either,which card exactly do you have?

Edit:never mind i saw which one you have on a diffrent thread.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

For GPU stress testing. Just play BF3 for a few hours. Dont use tools.

Possibly try bumping Vcore a bit for the CPU.

And use MSI after burner for GPU overclocking so you can tweak voltages. Assuming the 7950 you have doesnt have locked voltage.


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

How much is a bit... I've already bumped from 1.425 to 1.4625 for just a small clock increase.  How much can these 8350's take?  1.5 would be getting scary with my x6 so that's what I'm used to.  Will DL Afterburner.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's my 8350 (4.4Ghz (200x22), Turbo off, Voltage- Auto (appr.1.35v avg), memory@ 1600Mhz)



Spoiler:  screenshot












Temps are great using a Xig Night Hawk (2x 1500rpm fans) 

I don't bench but it has been crunching 24/7 @100% load since I installed it a few weeks ago w/no errors.


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Norton, thanks for sharing.  Maybe i'll try leaving the clock speed and upping the multiplyer instead.  Is the "Turbo" perhaps the "Core Performance Boost" I'm seeing in my BIOS?  If not, where did you turn yours off?  Also, how do you get your HWMonitor to view each core's temp?  Mine only shows the whole package.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> Hey Norton, thanks for sharing.  Maybe i'll try leaving the clock speed and upping the multiplyer instead.  Is the "Turbo" perhaps the "Core Performance Boost" I'm seeing in my BIOS?  If not, where did you turn yours off?  Also, how do you get your HWMonitor to view each core's temp?  Mine only shows the whole package.



It sounds like it but I'm not sure how the BIOS is setup on your board- your best bet would be to check the manual to make sure.

The HW Monitor is the latest version- not sure of your version but was always able to read the core temps regardless of version. Your issue may be the version or the board you're using (M5A99X Evo here)... remember that the core readings aren't entirely accurate but they are a decent reference when running under load.


----------



## jed (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info man.  

Curious, should I be leaving the NB and HT freqs/multipliers at auto, default or should I be scaling them up as I bring up the overall clock speed?  I read a long time ago to 1) not let the HT exceed the NB and 2) try to keep them each under 2 GHz.  This was a while ago.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

jed said:


> Thanks for the info man.
> 
> Curious, should I be leaving the NB and HT freqs/multipliers at auto, default or should I be scaling them up as I bring up the overall clock speed?  I read a long time ago to 1) not let the HT exceed the NB and 2) try to keep them each under 2 GHz.  This was a while ago.



iirc default/auto NB is 2200 and HT is 2600 on my FX. I have no trouble with those settings but am not an extreme overclocker 

I do remember hearing that FX is more sensitive to NB and HT changes so you may want to do some more research.


----------



## jed (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks mate.  

Ran a few more tests, updated in the main post.  These "Rounding" errors are really bugging me.

Edit

Supposedly the rounding errors are due to lack of RAM voltages (in most cases).  Bumping from 1.5 to 1.520.  Although my ram is currently stock speed...


----------



## jed (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep losing connection to my monitor after I let my PC run overnight... This ever happen to anyone else?  Works fine when you go to bed, shut the monitor off, wake up and turn it on and get "no signal".  Have to force reboot.  My GPU OC settings are disabled at this time so I'd imagine that's not it...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 12, 2012)

jed said:


> Keep losing connection to my monitor after I let my PC run overnight... This ever happen to anyone else?  Works fine when you go to bed, shut the monitor off, wake up and turn it on and get "no signal".  Have to force reboot.  My GPU OC settings are disabled at this time so I'd imagine that's not it...



What video driver are you using? Some of the ones that shipped with the cards did that. (I use the 12.11 beta 4 drivers currently.)


----------



## jed (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey man, using the 12.10 version currently.  It did this with my old card as well and then stopped... Maybe it was due to a cable change or something?  It's got VGA, DVI and HDMI.  Only one of the three worked last time (I think DVI, or maybe it was VGA....)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2012)

jed said:


> Hey man, using the 12.10 version currently.  It did this with my old card as well and then stopped... Maybe it was due to a cable change or something?



Install the newest driver. Hell the 12.11 is a performance driver and will give you a decent noticeable boost!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173865


----------



## jed (Dec 12, 2012)

Why does my Catalyst say it's up to date and not inform me when new updates are available? >_<  Maybe since it's a beta I guess... I'll DL the drivers though.

How do you guys install it?  Usually I DL the whole suite.  Uninstall the whole current one and reinstall the whole new suite.  This one's just a driver.  

Just uninstall the driver from device manager?


----------



## jed (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay it came with a whole suite so it is installed.  Huge bump in 3dMark score.  Went from 8220 Overall to 8696, and 8541 to 9718 in just the graphics score!  Wow.

Does anyone know why I get lower physics/combined scores with my current CPU clocks (23.5x200=4700, 1.45 V, 1333, DRAM @ 1.520 V): 7151 Phys, 5938 Combined...

Than I did earlier with lower clocks (20x232= 4640 - 1546 RAM, 1.4625v CPU): 7712 Physics/6955 Comb...

Does that small bump in RAM really make those scores jump by almost 1,000 each?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2012)

jed said:


> Okay it came with a whole suite so it is installed.  Huge bump in 3dMark score.  Went from 8220 Overall to 8696, and 8541 to 9718 in just the graphics score!  Wow.
> 
> Does anyone know why I get lower physics/combined scores with my current CPU clocks (23.5x200=4700, 1.45 V, 1333, DRAM @ 1.520 V): 7151 Phys, 5938 Combined...
> 
> ...



yes it can, up that ram to what you had before. Heat is another issue


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  Should I just let my RAM scale up as I increase clocks and let it get as high as I can?  Whenever I try to actually clock it to 1600 or something it won't POST and resets RAM to 1333... But when I let it gradually increase (like I got to 1546 before) it would boot up and obviously make a big deal in 3dMark...  OR am I missing something with OCing the Ram?  Tried increasing volts to 1.52 from 1.5 and still wouldn't POST after trying to get it to 1600.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you setting it to 1600 when the base clock is at 200? I don't remember from your other thread but what speed of RAM did you get? Check the timings too and make sure it's at 9-9-9-28 @ 1600.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

I try 1600 by raising that DRAM multiplier to 8.0 instead of 6.66.  That changes it from 1333 to 1600.  The timings are 9-9-9 for sure.  Yes, I've tried both when the clock is around 225 and also 200.  The base freq of the RAM is 1333.  It should at least be able to hit 1600, I just need to figure out how to go about doing it.

Do I need to raise NB clock freq beyond the automatic raises it gets when changing the CPU overall ratio?  Or a certain type of voltage needs to be raised other than DRAM volts?  The last bootable RAM increase was: 20x232 CPU ratio, 1.4625 V - 1546 RAM w/ no voltage boost.  This errored out (small errors) in Prime95 but ran games for 3-4 hours w/o a crash.

Edit:
Just tried a slew of different things.  Upped NB freq, didn't boot w/ 1600.  Tried it with clock @ 200 and clock at others like 235 etc., didn't boot.  I've now got it to boot at the current settings: 20x232 4.64 GHz, RAM is @ 1546 MHz @ 1.51 volts.

Only way I'm getting RAM to OC is to raise the FSB Freq and lower the multiplyer (to be able to stay around 4.7 Ghz).  The only way the RAM boots successfully is by sticking to the default multiplyer (6.66) and changing the FSB freq.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> I try 1600 by raising that DRAM multiplier to 8.0 instead of 6.66.  That changes it from 1333 to 1600.  The timings are 9-9-9 for sure.  Yes, I've tried both when the clock is around 225 and also 200.  The base freq of the RAM is 1333.  It should at least be able to hit 1600, I just need to figure out how to go about doing it.
> 
> Do I need to raise NB clock freq beyond the automatic raises it gets when changing the CPU overall ratio?  Or a certain type of voltage needs to be raised other than DRAM volts?  The last bootable RAM increase was: 20x232 CPU ratio, 1.4625 V - 1546 RAM w/ no voltage boost.  This errored out (small errors) in Prime95 but ran games for 3-4 hours w/o a crash.
> 
> ...



You can put 1.65v though that kit im pretty sure. Now you need to run Prime95 blend.

Hate to say it, but should have got a 1600 or 1866 kit. Would be have been a bit easier haha.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Blend still gives tons of errors that I have no idea what they mean.  I can run BF3 all night but blend lasts 10 mins before it starts shutting threads down with either "hardware failure" (thanks for being specific!) or "expected .05, got .04" or something.

I agree I should have, didn't know I was upgrading the whole system at the time I ordered though (-_-)  For now I'm not too concerned because it still blasts BF3 @ ultra without touching the stock settings on the CPU.  But you know how we all like to blast these f***ers until they want to melt.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> Blend still gives tons of errors that I have no idea what they mean.  I can run BF3 all night but blend lasts 10 mins before it starts shutting threads down with either "hardware failure" (thanks for being specific!) or "expected .05, got .04" or something.



Instability man, and frankly if you cant run Prime95 for 8+ hours, your system isnt stable

Maybe drop the clock to 4.4 and go from there. I think it might be memory though. Maybe losen the timings or put more voltage through it.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Should I just bust it up to 1.57-1.58 then?  The stock is 1.5 but if it can supposedly take 1.65...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> Should I just bust it up to 1.57-1.58 then?  The stock is 1.5 but if it can supposedly take 1.65...



LOL your memory is $38 on the egg. Thats the same price as the 1600mhz kit. Haha, side from that,

I dont see much of an issue running up to 1.65v on that kit. I ran 1.64 on Corsair Vengeance kit that was rated for 1.5v. Id like the hear from Dave in this regard though.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

I know bro, but remember I was gonna keep my whole system besides the RAM and OS...  Then this whole deal started with rebuilding.  I'll message Dave later on when start getting more time for Xmas break.  Still got two finals to study for tonight and take tomorrow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> I know bro, but remember I was gonna keep my whole system besides the RAM and OS...  Then this whole deal started with rebuilding.  I'll message Dave later on when start getting more time for Xmas break.  Still got two finals to study for tonight and take tomorrow.



yeah, I had a Calculus final today that im pretty sure bombed, and will have to retake the class next quarter lol


----------



## Naito (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> 1.4625v CPU



Geezus, how much power this thing sucking down? I'd imagine it'll be hot too


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

Naito said:


> Geezus, how much power this thing sucking down? I'd imagine it'll be hot too



You know, that could be another issue. Power and his PSU inability to provide stable power. Granted its an Antec unit, but seems pretty generic in that regard.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, I had a Calculus final today that im pretty sure bombed, and will have to retake the class next quarter lol



Ouch mate... Calculus?  Disgusting.  

About the volts... Stock was 1.425 IIRC.  Running cool at idle, around 14C and so far highest temp at Prime95 I think was around 58-59 after a 2.5-3 hour run.  Highest temp after running BF3 for a while was around 45C.

I'd like to figure out how close I'm coming to really stressing my PSU.  700W is pretty big but it's getting old as well.  Looks like the Average for 8350 is around 185, OC'd i'm sure around 200.  Looks like Sapphire 7950 at intense gaming is around 160-170.  So that's around 350+W when they are both pushing hard.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

jed said:


> Ouch mate... Calculus?  Disgusting.
> 
> About the volts... Stock was 1.425 IIRC.  Running cool at idle, around 14C and so far highest temp at Prime95 I think was around 58-59 after a 2.5-3 hour run.  Highest temp after running BF3 for a while was around 45C.
> 
> I'd like to figure out how close I'm coming to really stressing my PSU.  700W is pretty big but it's getting old as well.  Looks like the Average for 8350 is around 185, OC'd i'm sure around 200.  Looks like Sapphire 7950 at intense gaming is around 160-170.  So that's around 350+W when they are both pushing hard.



The 8350 will push up near 230-250w overclocked. What model is your PSU exactly?


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Good question... I am gonna guess this one here but it's been so damn long.  Looking through the back of my case I can see the red coils through the grate like in those pics...  And I definitely am not feeling like opening my case right now.


----------



## jed (Dec 13, 2012)

Starting Prime95 at 1:05 AM. Clocks are 20x232 @ 1.4625v and 1546 RAm @ 1.51v. Ran BF3 for about 3 hours with no issues prior to. 

Edit: 3 cores already shit out after about 10 minutes... Same old BS errors. Test stopped at 1:22 AM... Temp got up to 65 as well which isn't chilly by any means.  Guess when I get time i'll drop everything back down and start again.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 13, 2012)

dude big props for this, i love to see what other end users can get from their kit too 

only tip i would give is to only oc 1 bit at a time, only up the core on the gpu and leave the ram and then once you know where it tops out drop it and up the ram then once you know where both top out see where both will go too you know


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> dude big props for this, i love to see what other end users can get from their kit too
> 
> only tip i would give is to only oc 1 bit at a time, only up the core on the gpu and leave the ram and then once you know where it tops out drop it and up the ram then once you know where both top out see where both will go too you know



That is what I do was well (sometimes I don't mess with the memory at all, just the core)


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> Hey Norton, thanks for sharing.  Maybe i'll try leaving the clock speed and upping the multiplyer instead.  Is the "Turbo" perhaps the "Core Performance Boost" I'm seeing in my BIOS?  If not, where did you turn yours off?  Also, how do you get your HWMonitor to view each core's temp?  Mine only shows the whole package.


Bumping the CPU Multiplier is the best way to determine your potential max clock speed. 
After you determine your max OC, then you can play with the HT bus speed (200) by leaving the multiplier at default. 

All along slightly bumping up the VCore in very small increments when you find your setup unstable. 

The KEY to Max OC's IMO is breaking in the CPU slowly and stead by upping the multi testing and upping the volts only when running unstable. If you rush in by jacking up the volts and clock speed, you deteriorate your chance in high stable low voltage OC's again IMO


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

I was gonna say what superxp just did. Thats how I always go about it too. 

I was gonna say, with my 8350, the day I got it I tried to go as high as I could and 4.6 was I high as I could get stable, (no BSOD) with 1.4v, and then 5 cores were failing prime95. But now Ive had it for a week or so and it seems much more stable. I'm at 4.7 with 1.34v without cores failing at all. So idk, but for me at least it seems to be getting more stable with time.

Oh, and raising my NB to 2600, (stock speed on mine was 2400) helped with stability. Cant go any higher tho... Raising memory voltage a tad helped a bit too.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2012)

4.7GHz with 1.34v is great. I can't wait to play around with my FX-8350. Hopefully I can take her above 4.90GHz without going over 1.375v.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

That would be nice. Tipping point for mine, where it starts wanting volts is 4.8, haven't gotten it stable at 5.0 yet. Went to 1.5v, I'll be messing with it more in a couple days tho


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

Alright guys, thanks a lot for your input!  For now, I've heeded your advice and my CPU is back at stock everything, minus the volts.  I dropped the stock volts to see how long I can run stable at that.  It's at around 1.36 or something now instead of 1.425.  

I'll reboot the whole process probably around Sunday when my real winter break starts, and see where it goes.  I'll start by just adjusting the multiplier only.  The real crap side of this is that I'll lose that extra 200 MHz bump in my RAM which helps my benchmarking by an extraordinary amount.  Not that I necessarily need it ATM, it runs BF3 at all ultra at stock speeds, it still sucks to lose it.

Oh well... Should just bought better RAM in the first place.

Question for you all...

When you're OCing, do you literally increase from 4.0 to 4.1, run P95 for 24 hours.  Increase from 4.1 to 4.2, run P95 for 24 hours.  Increase from 4.2 to 4.3, run P95 for 24 hours, etc. etc. etc. until it gets unstable?  If so I am WAY impatient and have certainly been doing it wrong the whole time anyways.

Thanks everyone.  Off to see the midnight showing of The Hobbit.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

Some people are judicious about their stability. I personally am happy if it makes it 15 minutes on prime95. Gaming wont ever stress it that much. Now, if you do alot of video encoding that's a different story.

Somebody will disagree with me I'm sure.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> Some people are judicious about their stability. I personally am happy if it makes it 15 minutes on prime95. Gaming wont ever stress it that much. Now, if you do alot of video encoding that's a different story.
> 
> Somebody will disagree with me I'm sure.



I've had CPUs pass 20 runs of IntelBurnTest yet TF2 causes a BSOD within 20 minutes, so to each their own.


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

I hear ya.  I had my 1055t x6 overclocked pretty high and it could never pass Prime for the life of me.  Had that sucker OC'd for two years and not a single issue besides a 124 BSOD.  Increasing volts took care of it!  Definitely don't want to screw this one up though.  Same manufacturer, different device!  May act differently.

Just got back from The Hobbit.  If anyone's contemplating seeing it, don't.  One of the best movies I have ever seen.  See it ASAP.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> Just got back from The Hobbit.



Lol. Is golum still the most awesome charachter?


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> Lol. Is golum still the most awesome charachter?



Absolutely.  The scene with him (he probably was about 40 mins of the movie, maybe) was outstanding.  Also this movie has a TON of humor compared to any of the three other movies.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jed quick question man, do you NEED to OC or is this just for fun?


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

Just for fun mate.  With my GPU OC'd to where it is now, it can run BF3 and Planetside 2 at all Ultra without touching the CPU.

Also, in everyones opinion, how long to run P95 until you deem your system stable?  12 hours?  Or more like 24?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> Just for fun mate.  With my GPU OC'd to where it is now, it can run BF3 and Planetside 2 at all Ultra without touching the CPU.
> 
> Also, in everyones opinion, how long to run P95 until you deem your system stable?  12 hours?  Or more like 24?



Run BF3 for 3 hours straight.


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Run BF3 for 3 hours straight.



I did that with my OC'd RAM ~1550 and CPU at like 4.7Ghz.  It couldn't run Prime for 5 minutes without shutting threads but ran BF3 cool and pretty damn good for over 3 hours one night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> I did that with my OC'd RAM ~1550 and CPU at like 4.7Ghz.  It couldn't run Prime for 5 minutes without shutting threads but ran BF3 cool and pretty damn good for over 3 hours one night.



Run Intel Burn


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Run Intel Burn



For how long?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> For how long?



Till its done. It has a maximum setting. Make sure you set everything to max and all threads.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

Or OCCT with the linpack option enabled.


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

Max?  Damn.  I figured high was enough... CPU-z shows it's running at full capacity already.  But I'll stop and do max...


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

Says I can't run on Max because I don't have enough available RAM.  I'll go for very high...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Run Intel Burn



If it doesn't pass Prime95 theres a 90% chance it won't run Intel Burn.

It can run Bf3 all day because BF3 only stresses a CPU up to 60%, not full 100% like stress tests do.


----------



## jed (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm running her on very high for Intel burn and I'm comfortable with that for now. All I do is game and browse.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 14, 2012)

jed said:


> I'm running her on very high for Intel burn and I'm comfortable with that for now. All I do is game and browse.



Just monitor temps. Intel Burn will shoot the temps higher then Prime95 will

What are you setting right now?


----------



## jed (Dec 15, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just monitor temps. Intel Burn will shoot the temps higher then Prime95 will
> 
> What are you setting right now?



Mate,

CPU Test 14: 21x200 (4200), 1.36v. P95 Blend - 12:35 to 1:35 PM max temp 47C. Intel BT on High - 5 passes, max 46 C/61.5W. Intel Burn 10 passes at Very High - 47 C, 62.2 W.

Just got back from a Carrie Underwood concert.  Can you say "HAWT"?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

so youre telling me the intel burn software runs right on the AMD setup (with all the crap about most software being optimized for intel only, makes me wonder if this software doesnt push either Intel or AMD to the max temperature, or makes one appear lower than the other etc aka not getting the max burn.)


----------



## jed (Dec 17, 2012)

Been doing some more tests, check the first post.  So far I can hit 23x200 (4600) at 1.4875v and get IBT on Vhigh through 10 passes (haven't tried more).  P95 still gives me a couple errors on a couple select cores but the majority passes.

How many volts can these things take?  I'm afraid to move past the 1.5+ mark, just for the sake of intimidation.  I've never moved that high in CPU volts before.  Any input is welcome.


----------



## Irony (Dec 17, 2012)

Ive seen some in reveiws and such on 1.6 and higher. I cant find any official max volts, or temps. So ive just been going by phenom 2 guidelines, 1.55v and 62c.

You can probably go a touch higher though, I ran my 1090t on 1.62 for a while, and cdawall has a phenom x4 I believe that he's run at 4.9ghz and 1.7+ volts. 

So Its totally up to your comfort zone


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2012)

For Help and tips see this topic http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443.


----------



## jed (Dec 19, 2012)

Just ran FarCry 3 at all ultra, 2x AA for about 6.5 hours and didn't have any issues.  CPU temp max was 62, GPU was 71.


----------

